# I highly recommend this book for all.



## dudley (Jun 22, 2013)

Reading a great book right now "I highly recommend this book for all. .A Treatise on the Lord's Supper - by Henry Smith (1550–1591) | Catalog Products | Shop | The...
The Puritan Shop
I highly recommend this book for all. When I say all I mean all Christians but especially we who are Reformed Christians. I think that too many do not understand the sacrament and ordinance of the Lords Supper as Christ really intended it to be. I am as you know an ex Roman catholic who has renounced Roman Catholicism and embraced the true faith, Reformed Protestantism. I have also renounced the ludicrous and blasphemous Roman catholic teaching of transubstantiation which says that the priest turns the bread and wine into Christ’s actual carnal body and blood. This book shows how such a teaching is impossible and inconsistent with scripture and what Christ intended. 
In this work on the Lord’s Supper, Henry Smith explains 1 Cor. 11:23b-24, “That the Lord Jesus, the same night in which he was betrayed, took bread: And when he had given thanks, he brake it, and said, Take eat; this is my body, which is broken for you: this do in remembrance of me.” Smith obliterates the Roman Catholic doctrine of transubstantiation by careful study of the Scriptures, quoting the early church fathers, and showing how the Roman Catholic doctrine (where the bread 
and wine change into the body and blood of the Lord), is logically impossible and inconsistent.


----------

